# Prospective RMC student



## HearWa (6 Sep 2007)

Hello everyone! As mentioned I'm a prespective student for RMC but I'm confused about several things.

I've been considering a career in the military for quite some time. I'm a third semester student at RCC in Ontario taking electronics engineering technology. Last september I got an invitation to go on a halifax class warship for a potential job opportunity as a technician. It's the usual offer where you get your education paid for + get paid while going to school with a four year contract after you graduate.

This offer got me looking around for the other options available through the Canadian military, and I ran into RMC. It just seems to match what I want to do perfectly. I can get a degree as an electronics engineer, make decent money and have a career in the military. Heh, I'm even into grappling and RMC provides that as well! RCC is a great school but if I'm going to join the military I believe RMC is the best option.

The problem is I don't have all the preresequites, notably chemistry and calculus. I sure you understand that I have several questions that I need answered, if someone could be so kind!

1) How many times a year does RMC accept new students? Unfortunately I didn't get to put an application in due to my interest in the school being so late. I'm hoping they accept new students each semester but I've found nothing hinting towards this so I expect to the dissapointed.

2) Does RMC accept your college classes as prerequisite courses? I'm asking because I'm taking calculus this semester and as I mentioned earlier, I didn't take calculus in high school.

3) Would your grades in your current college matter in the application? It would be great if they did as I'm doing better in college than I did in high school.

4) Would I be able to go to the Prep Year at St. Jean Sur Richelieu to get the chemistry courses?

5) I remember reading that you must be "free of all financial obligations" on one of the RCC pages, all though I do not see it on the admissions page (http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003admguide_e.html). I'm not quite sure what this entails but would a previous student loans be considered as a "financial obligation"?

I had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get into my current school and I'd be happy to do it again if I had a chance of getting into RMC. Here's hoping!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Sep 2007)

1.  Applications for RMC can be submitted at any time however, the processing cycle does not begin until the fall with selection boards in Feb/Mar of the next year.

2. RMC will look at all marks from high school, college and university to determine your academic potential.  The score assigned to your academic potential will determine if RMC is willling to accept you in the academic program you have requested and then the CFRC/D will process you.

3. See 2.

4. Prep year is designed to give those students with low but acceptable academic results the opportunity to experience university level courses and prepare them for the academic rigours of RMC. It is not designed to make up for courses that you don't have and that are required as part of the prerequisites for the academic program that you want to study at RMC.

5. You must not have any financial obligations in that you owe money but your debts have not gone to collections.


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Sep 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 1.  Applications for RMC can be submitted at any time however, the processing cycle does not begin until the fall with selection boards in Feb/Mar of the next year.
> 
> 2. RMC will look at all marks from high school, college and university to determine your academic potential.  The score assigned to your academic potential will determine if RMC is willling to accept you in the academic program you have requested and then the CFRC/D will process you.
> 
> ...



Actually, Prep year requirements are lower than RMC requirements.  Most of Quebec students go through Prep Year after High School because they are missing some pre-requisite.  So I guess it can be used as a make up year.

Max


----------



## kincanucks (10 Sep 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Actually, Prep year requirements are lower than RMC requirements.  Most of Quebec students go through Prep Year after High School because they are missing some pre-requisite.  So I guess it can be used as a make up year.
> 
> Max



Yes they are and thus "Prep year is designed to give those students with low but acceptable academic results the opportunity to experience university level courses and prepare them for the academic rigours of RMC."  If this guy is from Quebec and then this "Most of Quebec students go through Prep Year after High School because they are missing some pre-requisite.  So I guess it can be used as a make up year." would apply.   However, there are prerequisites for Quebec students that they must have before being accepted to Prep year as there for anyone from any other province.  You should add recruiting experience to your profile too.


"Junior: A Junior applicant refers to an individual who will have completed Secondary V or Grade 12, though grade 11 may be acceptable in certain provinces, at the end of the current academic year. *Completion of specific subjects is required and these are published in the Royal Military College of Canada calendar.*"


----------



## HearWa (11 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I was starting to think that I wasn't going to get any of them.

I'm dissapointed [though not surprised] now that I've found out RMC only accepts students once a year. I'm 21 right now and I've only been in college for a year. I really don't want to waste another year waiting to apply for a another college that I might not get into and conversely I don't want to pay for another year at RCC if RMC wouldn't accept any of the credits anyways. It's such a frustrating situation.

For those wondering I'm originally from New Brunswick but I've been living here in Ontario for a year starting a few weeks ago.

I'm definitely leaning towards the navy career option. The only thing I'm worried about is if I'll have any opportunities to further my education after my four year term. I wish I could talk to someone with experience in the navy and on the actual ships. I suppose this is the best place to ask, no?

Thanks again for the replies, they're a huge help. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Sep 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes they are and thus "Prep year is designed to give those students with low but acceptable academic results the opportunity to experience university level courses and prepare them for the academic rigours of RMC."  If this guy is from Quebec and then this "Most of Quebec students go through Prep Year after High School because they are missing some pre-requisite.  So I guess it can be used as a make up year." would apply.   However, there are prerequisites for Quebec students that they must have before being accepted to Prep year as there for anyone from any other province.  You should add recruiting experience to your profile too.
> 
> 
> "Junior: A Junior applicant refers to an individual who will have completed Secondary V or Grade 12, though grade 11 may be acceptable in certain provinces, at the end of the current academic year. *Completion of specific subjects is required and these are published in the Royal Military College of Canada calendar.*"



Of course there are pre-requisite for prep year.  They are only lower than those for RMC itself.

RMC pre-req:



> An applicant for admission to one of these options must be completing or have completed:
> 
> High school (Grade 12) at a pre-university level satisfactory to RMC with credits acceptable and sufficient for regular admission to a university in the province in which the student is completing secondary education. Grade 12 high school;
> Secondary V (Quebec students) or Quebec College of General and Vocational Education (CEGEP) and must be completing or have completed the first year of a two-year pre-university program and will normally be expected to offer 14 credit courses. Quebec students who have completed Sec V will complete a five-year undergraduate program which includes first year CEGEP at RMC's Campus Fort St-Jean in Quebec followed by university studies at the RMC Campus;
> ...



http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003_bacadprereq_e.html

Prep Year Pre-Req: 

see this website.  http://www.rmc.ca/admission/requirements/prep_coursereq_e.html  It varies from province to province.


----------



## EME_007 (24 Oct 2007)

Hey,
I transferred to RMC after doing 2 years of university at SFU.  I changed majors from chemistry to chemical engineering - some of my credits transferred, some didn't... it really depends, and I ended up doing 4 full years at RMC.  

I think there are 2 ways you could go about figuring out what you want to do.  You could either try and see what jobs the military has where you could actually put your elec eng tech courses to use, or check out what jobs you are interested in and then see what kind of education requirements there are.  If you find a trade where your diploma might already count toward some of your training (maybe electronics-optronic tech?), that might be a faster way.  Or maybe one of the officer jobs is more up your alley (like Naval Combat Systems Engineer), and in that case you'll probably end up doing 4 more years of school.  (If you try the RMC route, you'll likely do all 4 years even if some credits transfer over.  The course load is really heavy!)   Either way, I'd say hit up a recruiting centre - it helps talking to someone in real life     

I hope that helped somewhat, and good luck!
Ross


----------

